# اغرب 6 حالات وفاه حسب موسوعه جينيس



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*1-في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى !!


2-غرق عامل يدعى ' روبرت هيرشي ' كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته !!!


‎3-بدأ عامل البناء الإنجليزي ' أليكس ميتشل ' الضحك بدون السيطرة على نفسه وهو يشاهد مسرحية كوميدية تسمى ( ذي غوديز ) وبعد نصف ساعة سقط ميتاً !!


4-في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة نفسها كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!


‎5-تعرض ' هنري زيغلاند ' من تكساس لإطلاق النار من شقيق محبوبته ، ولكن الطلقة أصابته بعد عشرين عاما فقد أخطأ الأخ إصابة ' زيغلاند ' واستقرت في شجرة قريبة .... وعندما قام ' زيغلاند' بنسف جذع الشجرة بعد ذلك بعشرين عاما ، انطلقت الطلقة وأصابته في رأسه فقتلته في الحال  !!


‎6-كانت أربع من المشعوذات في مدينة المكسيك يقمن بإعداد جرعة من خليط يستخدمنه في الشعوذة ، ولكن أثناء قيامهن بغلي الخليط السحري من الأعشاب والأمونيا في مرجل ، ماتت الساحرات الأربع بسبب الأبخرة 
المتصاعدة ‎ !!​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *4-في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة نفسها كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!*​


 


*حتي في غضبهم مفتريين*
*شكرا مايكل لموضوعك*
*وربنا يباركك*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2011)

> 4-في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة نفسها كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!



جدعة برافو عليها هههههههههههه



> 1-في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى !!



يادى الفضايح

يخربيت التعليم المجانى هههههههههه

شكرا يا ماكس للموضوع الحلو


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حتي في غضبهم مفتريين*
> *شكرا مايكل لموضوعك*
> *وربنا يباركك*​​​




*اهى دى غريبة بس شوف الغرابة فيها هى عاشت وهو اللى مات
شكرا لمرورك الجميل يامايكول 
نورت الموضوع​*




tasoni queena قال:


> جدعة برافو عليها هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
ههههههههههههه دايما المصريين جهلاء حتى فى دى
شكرا لمرورك الجميل ياتاسونى
نورتى الموضوع
​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (21 مايو 2011)

*موضوع جميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

*هابي موت يا جماعه....الست الاولانيه كول اوي قال يعني شربت نمل تقوم تشرب وراه مبيد*

*هابي كول موت يا جماعه ...*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 مايو 2011)

> * 2-غرق عامل يدعى ' روبرت هيرشي ' كان يعمل بمصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون  بولاية بنسلفانيا ، بعد سقوطه في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته !!!*




*مممممممممممممممممممممممم موت لذيذ اوي هروح اشتغل في مصنع مربي بقي عشان اموت غرقانه في مربي مشمش او فراوله ممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 مايو 2011)

*جميل الموضوع*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات والمجهود
الرب يباركك​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع جميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*​




*شكرا لمرورك الجميل مانا
نورتى الموضوع

​*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هابي موت يا جماعه....الست الاولانيه كول اوي قال يعني شربت نمل تقوم تشرب وراه مبيد*
> 
> *هابي كول موت يا جماعه ...*​




*نعمل ايه بقى المصرى لما يتمدن يجيب لنفسه مصيبة
ههههههههههه​*


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممممممممم موت لذيذ اوي هروح اشتغل في مصنع مربي بقي عشان اموت غرقانه في مربي مشمش او فراوله ممممممممممممممم*​





*هههههههههه شكلك بتحبى المربى قوى
شكرا لمرورك الجميل جوسبل
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *جميل الموضوع*





النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات والمجهود
> الرب يباركك​





*شكرا للمرور الجميل
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2011)

> *-في  أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر  عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري  فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى !!*



ههههههههههههه امخاخ عجيبه يعني المبيد كدا هايخلصها من النمل

فكرتني بناس فضلوا ياكلوا في طبق عسل اسود
ويقولوا طعمه حلو
وفي الاخر اكتشفوا انه كان فيه نمل
وطبعا انتوا عرفتوا عملوا ايه

بس مش شربوا مبيد
ولسه عايشين يعني وبشوفهم عادي
لدرجه بقوا يحكوا القصه ويضحكوا علي نفسهم من الموقف كمان
وهما دول المصريين بقي
ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي للمعلومات مايك


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههه امخاخ عجيبه يعني المبيد كدا هايخلصها من النمل
> 
> فكرتني بناس فضلوا ياكلوا في طبق عسل اسود
> ويقولوا طعمه حلو
> ...




*مخاخ مصريين بقى هنقول ايه ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## نونوس14 (21 مايو 2011)

*طب البقية فى حياتكم بقى هههههههه*
*بس حلوة الست اللى وقعت ع جوزها واللى شربت مبيد حشرى هههههههههه*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا نونوس وحياتك الباقية ههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 مايو 2011)

ميرسى مايكل اخبار كويسه هههههههههههههه قصدى اخبار جديده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى لمرورك ياتوتا
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2011)

1-في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت أحد العامــلات ماء بارد ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض النمل في الماء فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم توفيت بالمستشفى !!
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ديه حلوه اوى

4-في وارسوا ( بولندا ) غضبت امرأة غضبا شديدا عندما أبلغها زوجها أنه سيتركها لدرجة أنها القت نفسها من نافذة الدور العاشر ... وفي هذه اللحظة نفسها كان الزوج يخرج من المبنى ، فوقعت زوجته عليه وقتلته وعاشت هي !!
وديه برضو

حلو اوى الموضوع ده
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يوليوس44 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*أغرب 5 حالات وفاة حسب ( موسوعة جينيس )*

لم ارى الموضوع مسجل قبل الان   والحق يعود الى صاحبه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*



			(2) غرق عامل يدعى " روبرت هيرشي "  كان يعمل في مصنع للفطائر في مدينة أوننغتون في ولاية بنسلفانيا، بعد سقوطه  في قدر مليء بالشوكولاته!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اهو انا نفسي اموت موته زي دي ياااااااااااه بجد**




*
*
ما هي الاكثر غرابة بالنسبه لك ؟

دي طبعا
*


> *(1) في أحد الحقول المصرية تناولت  إحدى العامــلات ماءاً بارداً ولكنها أصيبت بالذعر عندما لاحظت وجود بعض  النمل في الماء فأسرعت إلى المنزل وشربت مبيد حشري فحدثت لها تشنجات ثم  توفيت في المستشفى!!!!!!!*


*هي مش غريبه وبس لا
دي زكية اوووي الصراحه ههههههههه

شكرا ياعدوي عالموضوع الجميل الغريب : )
*​


----------

